# US clarifies how family members can get green cards for residency



## Philippe_SIBOMANA

I am here by applying for getting a visa for immigrating to the Us of America. I am Rwandan, I am26 years old, I am bachelor's degree holder and am single. 

I am interested in immigrating toward America.

Best regards.

Philippe SOBOMANA.


----------



## Jenni_Gatto

Practical suggestions . I loved the analysis . Does someone know where I would be able to access a fillable ATI Rate Confirmation form to fill out ?


----------

